# Proper CF Drill



## Kmart258 (25 Aug 2006)

I've noticed a few discrepancies between what I was taught on all my military courses and the Canadian Forces Manual of Drill and Ceremonial. Thus so far, I have found no reference in the drill manual in relation to part of the "right dress", where us in the forces after having received training, no longer have to rise our right arm while we are in the front rank. It's as though someone just "made it up", that part were we are not to rise the arm anymore. Please somebody tell me I missed something.

I know what I have always been taught but still....



> *A-PD-201-000/PT-000
> 3-7 - Canadian Forces Manual of Drill and Ceremonial*
> 
> b. bring the legs forward successively in a
> ...



This is another thing. When I in Sea Cadets, we did the halt as per the 201 states that it is to be done. But in the army we we taught to "Check Both Arms on the halt", not swing them. Why are our instructors not following the PAM's?!


----------



## SupersonicMax (25 Aug 2006)

Just do what you are told to do and everything will go fine.   

Max


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Aug 2006)

Kmart258 said:
			
		

> I've noticed a few discrepancies between what I was taught on all my military courses and the Canadian Forces Manual of Drill and Ceremonial. Thus so far, I have found no reference in the drill manual in relation to part of the "right dress", where us in the forces after having received training, no longer have to rise our right arm while we are in the front rank. It's as though someone just "made it up", that part were we are not to rise the arm anymore. Please somebody tell me I missed something.
> 
> I know what I have always been taught but still....
> 
> This is another thing. When I in Sea Cadets, we did the halt as per the 201 states that it is to be done. But in the army we we taught to "Check Both Arms on the halt", not swing them. Why are our instructors not following the PAM's?!



Mate if all you got to worry about is a drill movement, you've got way to much times on your hands.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## armyrules (25 Aug 2006)

Don't worry what you've been taught in cadets because each SGT or WO calls drill differently so just ride the waves out and its smooth sailing


----------



## medicineman (26 Aug 2006)

Some regiments do things their own way as well - the PPCLI and the RCR for instance have their own way of executing a halt.  Some light infantry/rifle regiments still adhere to the very fast quick march of old that is part and parcel of their regimental heiretage.  The right dress is the same thing - some places tell you to lift your arm, others tell you to keep it down.  Feces occurs, learn and live.

MM


----------



## Kmart258 (26 Aug 2006)

If I may, I'd like to point out that *"I do know the difference between cadets and the CF"*. I know that what I learned in cadets doesn't mean jack to the CF. I am not overly worried about anything to do with the CF, except for pay of course, I am just trying to stimulate conversation, particularly in something *"I"* take interest in. I just happen to like drill. Right now with the current task that I am on, I do actually have a lot of time on my hands. Also, I do go along with all that custom drill but I also have my own copy of the Canadian Forces manual of Drill and Ceremonial, which I like to go though from time to time. I was also taught that the Pam's are exclusive. Either way, as I stated,_ I am just trying to stimulate conversation_.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Aug 2006)

Bloody helll, K, relax, don't take what I said seriously.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## TCBF (26 Aug 2006)

"This is another thing. When I in Sea Cadets, we did the halt as per the 201 states that it is to be done. But in the army we we taught to "Check Both Arms on the halt", not swing them. Why are our instructors not following the PAM's?!"

- I put over 500 recruits through Cornwallis and over 300 recruits/ocdts/slc through St-Jean, and ALL were taught/assessd the '201' way of halting.  In Cornwallis, if you could not halt the '201' way on your 2nd week saluting test, you did not get a hat badge.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Oct 2006)

Now this is what it looks like when there is proper attention paid to Drill.  Unfortunate they are all Sailors, and American Sailors to boot.

http://www.whc.net/rjones/USN/USN_team.html


----------



## Blakey (30 Oct 2006)

Drill, did I hear drill? Requires flash  ;D


Various other RCR propaganda can be found at that link  ;D


----------



## RatCatcher (30 Oct 2006)

As previously stated.... do what your instructor tells you to do, I've been in Edmonton, Kingston, Borden and Valcartier, the only consistency is "stay in step YOU" (or that in french)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (30 Oct 2006)

Wesley 'Over There' (formerly Down Under) said:
			
		

> Mate if all you got to worry about is a drill movement, you've got way to much times on your hands.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...



Bet folks like you wish it was all that easy Wes.

Stick on the ice.


----------



## navymich (30 Oct 2006)

Drill...it's never been one of my best things, meaning that I know what I am supposed to be doing, but don't look very good doing it!  LOL

I have been learning a lot more while on ILQ though, including funeral ceremonies and arrival/departure guards.  It is interesting too, how it is very much like riding a bike.  Even if you haven't done it for years (definite proof of that on course!!), it all comes back.  This is also the first time that I have had to do drill to French commands.  Now that is quite the show!


----------



## CLee (7 Nov 2006)

Lol it jsut occurred to me that I have been saluting incorrectly with my rifle.  Does anyone have a link to the 201 so I can figure out the correct rifle drill, as well as flag party drill, to make my squadron's flag party somewhat decent?  It would be greatly appreciated ;D


----------



## boehm (7 Nov 2006)

<a href="http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/10_2_3.asp">The Canadian Forces Manual of Drill and Ceremonial</a>

Plus some other usefull stuff.


----------



## orange.paint (7 Nov 2006)

Kmart258 said:
			
		

> I've noticed a few discrepancies between what I was taught on all my military courses and the Canadian Forces Manual of Drill and Ceremonial. Thus so far, I have found no reference in the drill manual in relation to part of the "right dress", where us in the forces after having received training, no longer have to rise our right arm while we are in the front rank. It's as though someone just "made it up", that part were we are not to rise the arm anymore. Please somebody tell me I missed something.
> 
> I know what I have always been taught but still....
> 
> This is another thing. When I in Sea Cadets, we did the halt as per the 201 states that it is to be done. But in the army we we taught to "Check Both Arms on the halt", not swing them. Why are our instructors not following the PAM's?!



I know you got slammed a little there but well done on you.
A private thinking outside the box.Keep up this attitude and you'll go far in my opinion.
Nice to see a private thinking and asking valid questions,never take "because I told you to" as a solid answer.(unless he's yelling and pissed)
Always find out why you do something,in a few years you will be the guy the pte's will approach with these kinds of questions.

Well done.


----------



## CLee (7 Nov 2006)

oh, thanks you very much, boehm!


----------



## boehm (7 Nov 2006)

You're welcome CLee.


----------



## probum non poenitet (7 Nov 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now this is what it looks like when there is proper attention paid to Drill.  Unfortunate they are all Sailors, and American Sailors to boot.
> 
> http://www.whc.net/rjones/USN/USN_team.html



Watching that, for some reason I kept thinking of this:  ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIlpEhTQ1CQ  (first 45 seconds only)


----------

